# Looking for a Lab pup



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys, the litter I had a deposit on just fell through, I was wondering if anyone knows of a good litter that will be ready sometime between now and January. I am not picky about color. I would like a male, but I am not really that picky.

Thanks


----------



## houndsnhorses (Jul 14, 2014)

Are you looking for a bird dog or shed hunting dog or what in particular?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

houndsnhorses said:


> Are you looking for a bird dog or shed hunting dog or what in particular?


Waterfowl dog


----------



## Dave Adamson (Sep 13, 2007)

My yellow male sired 3 litters that were born in October. 2 with yellows and one with a black for a total of 29 pups (25 yellow and 4 black). Shoot me a PM and I can hook you up with the owners. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26797464&cat=447


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Dave Adamson said:


> My yellow male sired 3 litters that were born in October. 2 with yellows and one with a black for a total of 29 pups (25 yellow and 4 black). Shoot me a PM and I can hook you up with the owners. http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=26797464&cat=447


Thanks. I actually just put down a deposit on a litter. I am pretty excited :grin:


----------

